#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Borderline - die wichtigsten symptome >

## Celina

*Borderline - die wichtigsten Syptome   
Folgende Symptome können Anzeichen für eine Borderlinestörung sein. Nicht jeder Erkrankte leidet unter jedem einzelnen dieser Symptome. Die Kombination von wenigstes fünf der angeführten Beispiele ist ein deutlicher Hinweis für das vorliegen dieser Störung: 
Intensive aber unbeständige soziale Beziehungen. Freundschaften werden oft abrupt beendet. Tendenzen, seine Mitmenschen zu idealisieren, bzw. zu entwerten. Versuch, die Umwelt zu manipulieren  Selbstschädigende Verhaltensweisen, wie das eigenhändige zufügen von Verletzungen, Essstörungen, Drogen- oder Alkoholmissbrauch. Risikoverhalten wie Raserei mit dem AutoStarke Stimmungsschwankungen in rascher Folge. Im Gegensatz zum manisch-depressiven Störung kann ein Stimmungswechsel innerhalb weniger Stunden geschehenHäufige und unangemessene Wutausbrüche 
     Selbstverletzungen und Suizidphantasien bzw.                    Selbsttötungsversuche    
        Angst vor dem Alleinsein, große Trennungs- und Verlustangst 
        Fehlen eines eindeutigen Ichgefühls Gefühl von innerer Leere, LangeweileStressbedingte, paranoide Phantasien *

----------


## Celina

Borderliner - das sind die Schlimmsten", sagt Manuela XXXXX. Mit trotzigem Stolz wiederholt die junge Frau, was sie selbst so oft zu hören bekam, in psychiatrischen Stationen, von Ärzten und Therapeuten. Tamm hat ein halbes Leben lang versucht, sich aus den Fallstricken einer fatalen psychischen Störung zu befreien. Die Borderline-Erkrankung ist eine Persönlichkeitsstörung, zu der ein ganzes Bündel problematischer Verhaltensmuster gehört. Ursache hierfür ist eine starke emotionale Instabilität. Rund zwei Prozent der Bevölkerung sind betroffen, schätzt Dr. Ewald Rahn, Chefarzt der Abteilung für Allgemeinpsychiatrie an der Westfälischen Klinik Warstein. Die meisten von ihnen sind jünger als 30 Jahre.  *Emotionale Achterbahnfahrt* 
Borderliner, wie die Betroffenen genannt werden, sind für sich selbst und andere unberechenbar. In zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen schwanken sie zwischen übergroßer Nähe und übertriebener Distanz. Wer heute noch der beste Freund ist, wird morgen mit Verachtung gestraft. Hinzu kommen extreme Stimmungsschwankungen: "Von himmelhochjauchzend bis zu Tode betrübt und wieder retour - und das alles innerhalb weniger Stunden", beschreibt Tamm die tägliche emotionale Achterbahnfahrt. Eine schwere Belastung für jeden Kontakt. Die Auswirkungen auf Privat- und Berufleben sind entsprechend verheerend, Depressionen und Suizidtendenzen die Folge. Wegen ihrer wackeligen inneren Balance gelingt es diesen Menschen nicht, Gefühle angemessen zu verarbeiten. Ihre Reaktionen sind überschießend und steigern sich ins Maßlose. Das gilt sowohl für positive als auch negative Empfindungen. Zwischen diesen beiden Polen herrscht ein Gefühl schmerzhafter innerer Leere vor. Eine Möglichkeit, dem emotionalen Vakuum zu entkommen, ist der Schnitt ins eigene Fleisch. Borderliner greifen zu Küchenmessern, Rasierklingen und Glasscherben, um sich tiefe Wunden zuzufügen. Schmerz als Identitätsbeweis. "Es ging darum, sich selbst zu fühlen", erklärt Tamm, deren Körper von Narben übersät ist: Sichtbare Spuren eines verzweifelten Kampfes um das eigene Ich. Auch andere selbstschädigende Praktiken sind verbreitet. Drogen und Alkoholmissbrauch, aber auch Essstörungen oder Risikoverhalten wie Raserei am Steuer - die ganze Palette potentieller Selbstzerstörung.  *Ungeklärte Ursachen* 
Ursprünglich ging man davon aus, Borderline sei eine Erkrankung, die auf der Grenzlinie (eng. border) zwischen Psychose und Neurose angesiedelt sei. Heute weiß man, dass es sich um eine Persönlichkeitsstörung handelt. Dennoch trifft der Name den Kern der Sache: Borderliner sind sich ihres eigenen Ichs so unsicher, dass sie bei der verzweifelten Suche nach festen Bezugspunkten zwischen Extremen pendeln. Dabei verletzen sie nicht nur ständig ihre eigenen Grenzen, sie überschreiten auch die ihrer Mitmenschen. Die eigentliche Ursache der Borderline-Störung ist bis heute nicht völlig geklärt. Man geht jedoch davon aus, dass eine gewisse emotionale Instabilität genetisch bedingt ist. Kommen ungünstige Umwelteinflüsse hinzu, können diese Menschen keine Strategien entwickeln, um dieses Defizit auszugleichen. Viele Betroffene sind zudem seelisch oder körperlich missbraucht und traumatisiert worden.  *Therapeutische Odyssee* 
Lange Zeit galten Borderliner als hoffnungslose Fälle. "Die stationäre Psychiatrie hat sich mit diesem Klientel besonders schwer getan", bestätigt Rahn. Es handle sich um Patienten, die oft kritisch und fordernd oder sogar demütigend und kränkend seien. Für jemanden, der von Berufs wegen nett sein soll, sei das nicht leicht zu ertragen. "Borderliner finden schnell die Schwachstellen bei anderen, knacken die und sorgen so für Unruhe", so Rahn. Hinzu kommt, dass die Vielzahl der Symptome dazu führt, dass die Störung oft lange nicht erkannt wird. Stattdessen wird an den einzelnen Symptomen herumgedoktert. Mal wird die Essstörung therapiert, mal die depressiven Begleiterscheinungen behandelt: Heilungserfolg gleich null. "Die lange Liste der Diagnosen, die man mir angehängt hat, macht mich zu einem Phänomen, das es eigentlich nicht geben kann", beurteilt Tamm ihre therapeutische Odyssee.  *Psychologischer Trainingsparcours* 
Mittlerweile gibt es jedoch Hoffnung: Man hat Therapieangebote entwickelt, die speziell auf Borderliner zugeschnitten sind. Die therapeutischen Konzepte basieren auf psychoanalytischen Methoden sowie auf der so genannten dialektisch behavioralen Therapie (DPT), die von der amerikanischen Psychologin Marska Linnehan entwickelt wurde. Wesentlicher Bestandteil dieses durchstrukturierten verhaltenstherapeutischen Trainingsparcours ist das Erlernen sogenannter "skills": Mittels verschiedener Übungen lernen die Patienten, ihre Gefühls- und Stimmungsschwankungen zu kontrollieren, sie trainieren Techniken zur Verbesserung ihrer zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen und zur Stressbewältigung. Drüber hinaus entwickeln sie Strategien, um selbstverletzendes Verhalten zu vermeiden. Ein Beispiel dafür sind Techniken aus der Meditationslehre, sogenannte Achtsamkeitsübungen. Die Patienten werden beispielsweise dazu aufgefordert, aus einem Korb von Äpfeln einen so genau zu beschreiben, dass die anderen Mitglieder der Gruppe ihn erkennen können. Die Fähigkeit, genau hinzusehen, hilft auch, das eigene Innenleben differenzierter wahrzunehmen: statt schwarz oder weiß wird die ganze Farbpalette der Gefühlswelt erfahrbar. Ergänzend zu den verhaltenstherapeutischen Methoden werden auch psychoanalytische Verfahren eingesetzt. So sollen auslösende Traumata aus der Vergangenheit aufgearbeitet und ein stabileres Selbstwertgefühl entwickelt werden.

----------

